# A real hands on photography project



## table1349 (Mar 26, 2017)

Omar Reda


----------



## seokieu (Mar 27, 2017)

Great!!! Thanks


----------



## terri (Mar 29, 2017)

I've seen series like this before, and they are always interesting.    I would agree that hands can be just as telling as eyes.


----------

